
Ask HN: Open Source Hospital or ER Systems - Inquisitiveone
Hi all,
Are there any open source systems for Hospitals or Emergency rooms or anything related to Health Care management?
please share if you know of anything like that. I was searching a bit but i thought let me also ask just in case
Thanks<p>Edit: 
use case is for a smal ER in my town, might extend further if it would work well, it would be nice if the systems had the chance to connected between the town, but isolation is fine as well, tracking patients, numbers of patients
======
toomuchtodo
[https://www.open-emr.org/](https://www.open-emr.org/)

Previous HN thread you might find interesting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16949974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16949974)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=exception_e](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=exception_e)
is the admin of the project

~~~
Inquisitiveone
thanks for the info, the more of these the better :)

------
BjoernKW
HospitalRun: [https://hospitalrun.io/](https://hospitalrun.io/)

Built with the developing world in mind first its features (offline first) and
its user experience aren't limited to resource-constrained environments.

~~~
DoreenMichele
This is the one I have read a bit about. I don't know how it compares to other
systems, but it was designed to be robust and reliable under extremely
difficult circumstances, including being usable off-line. I was going to post
it if no one else had.

------
lainga
If you're looking for EMR software, there's OSCAR:

[https://oscar-emr.com/](https://oscar-emr.com/)

~~~
Inquisitiveone
thanks i will check it out, should you find anything else please feel free to
post :)!

------
Bucephalus355
OpenEMR. A lot of work is being done on modernizing even more the codebase.
LibSodium encryption, U2F support, GeoIP Blocking, Integrated WAF, all 8 (!)
HTTP Security Headers, etc. You can already deploy in a single click on AWS
and GCP.

I’m going to embed Postfix with Dovecot for extremely secure and encrypted
email notifications out of the box next week.

------
rmu09
GNU Health is a Free/Libre project for health practitioners, health
institutions and governments. It provides the functionality of Electronic
Medical Record (EMR), Hospital Management (HMIS) and Health Information System
(HIS).

[http://health.gnu.org](http://health.gnu.org)

------
jklein11
What is the use case?

~~~
Inquisitiveone
I added the edit, but what do you mean use case? did i answer it or is there
more to it? let me know, was just looking for something to modernize the work
as much as possible and switch away from excel or access that is used at the
moment, oh and also paper :)

~~~
jklein11
That is helpful but I have some more questions: \- Are you looking for a
system to maintain a clinical history for each patient that you see? In this
case, you would need an EHR system

\- Are you looking for some sort of practice management system to help with
scheduling, billing, registration, etc?

\- Does your ER need a Lab Information Management system?

\- Do you need software to manage bed utilization?

\- Do you need two or more of the systems described above? IS the ER a part of
another Health System that would want access to your data? You would likely
need an interface engine

\- What are the requirements around Open Source software? In some cases self-
hosting a healthcare solution becomes more costly than paying a vendor when it
comes to HIPPA compliance

Healthcare has a wide variety of software tools that can be used. What will is
the benefit you are hoping to bring to the business by implementing this open
source software?

~~~
Inquisitiveone
Great questions, 1\. yes would be great 2\. if possible 3\. there are not that
many cases to be honest thankfully, the place is not that big 4\. not really,
this is more of a local thing, i am not from US but imagine if there was a
City with people also living in the areas around the city,

sometimes we send doctors to those areas to check on the elderly or even kids,
so when i mentioned if the system could distribute in a way or be cloud
hosted, it would help with these patients

open source, it would be cheap and as a way of proof of concept, I cant say
that we are a 1st world country and the project is also a community effort

this is public health so there is no real need for money making, docs and
services are tax paid, but they still suffer from systems in place,

makes tracking patients and previous visits a pain, you dont know alergies or
similar things, you need to try and find the records if they have them,
sometimes its just on paper :)

hope this helps

~~~
jklein11
It sounds like HospitalRun would work for you, someone in another post gave a
link to it.

OpenHospital might be another option:
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/openhospital/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/openhospital/)

Also NOSHEMR looks interesting [https://noshemr.wordpress.com/live-
demonstration/](https://noshemr.wordpress.com/live-demonstration/)

